# Hi from Switzerland



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

I get very involved and emotional reading all your postings but the best thing is that there is so much hope and support in this site. I am 35 and have a 5 year old daughter. Been diagnosed with secondary infertility unexplained. Been trying for a second baby for over 3 years now. Had 1 m/c week 11 in Oct.02
Have taken clomid, puregon for many many cycles and have had first IVF cycle last month (Nov 04) with no luck. Was hyperstimmulated and felt terrible. Now got 12 eggs frozen. Now I am on day 30 of my cycle and only just ovulated. Could I still get pg or is body just so full of hormones that nothing is possible? Now I feel extremely bloated and my breasts feel bruised. Is that still the aftermaths of last cycles hyperstimulation?
Thanks for your answers.
choccolatti


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi there
Welcome to FF. I'm sorry I can't help with your Q, but I am assuming that if you have just ov'd there is a likihood that you could still get pg, assuming you do things at the right time and nothing else is wrong.
Wishing you all the best
Chick


----------



## Danu (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome Chocolatti
Sorry that you're feeling unwell and I'm afraid I can't help you either with your questions . However I got curious about you because you write from Switzerland. I am a Swiss living up in the North East of England and it's nice to hear from someone from my homecountry.   

I am currently on my first IVF cycle (downregging, baseline scan on 30.12.) and quite worried about overstimulation as well. Anyway, hope you will find some answers (you can ask a nurse on the thread) and get better soon.  
Good luck, Danu


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi there
Thanks for the nice welcome. Danu I hope you can avoid hyperstimuation. Don't worry to much but make sure your clinic makes regular scans and observes you well so that they can optimize your egg retrieval without causing HS. Drink a lot of water!!!! Switzerland is beautiful right now, full of snow but unless you are in the mountains it is foggy and grey. I wish you the best of luck with this cycle. Do you think the Nurse thread is the best for me, or should I join somewhere else

Thanks and best Holiday wishes
choccolatti


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Danu & Choccolati

Welcome to FF!  So pleased you have both joined us.

If there is anything you need, please ask.

Laine x


----------



## Danu (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey Choccolatti
Hope you've had a lovely X-mas, with loads of chocolate of course.  
Thanks for your reassurance. I'll gonna empty the water reservoirs of England.

You might get some answers from the girls of the "In between Treatment" or if you are planning to have another go and you already know when, go to your cycle buddies. I am on the December/January thread, where there's a lot of support for each other. Just try and find out, everbody is really nice here!
Have a lovely time and enjoy the snow and all the best for 2005!
Love, Danu xxx


----------



## maeve (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi choccolatti,
            My name is Maeve and I can relate to the way you are feeling re secondary infertility,it is so frustrating ,I always feel people think I dont want another child which makes me so annoyed inside.My dh and I have a 5 going on 6 yrs little girl ,she s great ,thus we want 10 more!!!!!!!.
            We have been trying for no 2 for last 3 yrs,did 3 iuis with clomid and injectables ...all neg,and our first ivf l icsi ,we got a B.F.P,but sadly we lost our baby at 9 weeks,the scan showed no heartbeat.Since then we have done fet which was neg but hoping that January will be a lucky month as im down Regging now at the mo.
          We found out that fertilisation was not taking place as with our first ivf ,none of the eggs fertilised but they all did with icsi,some kind of relief I guess to know the reason why,anyway wishing you the best of luck in the future ,hopefully 2005 will be a better year for all of us.
As for your question re ovulating ,I know its mean t to take a month or so for every thing to settle back down ,but hey if you have ovulated then of course theres a chance!!
      good luck again


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi Maeve
Sorry I waited so long to reply. I just needed a break from everything.........
It seems to me, like we have a similar situation. We also were hoping for a house full of kids. (okay 3 ) We are still working on it and the new year has brought me new hope. On Saturday Jan. 22 we are having a FET . We had done isci in the failed ivf cycle. But because of the overstimulation we have 12 frozen eggies..  
Whatever you do, don't give up!!!!! The age difference will work itself out.
So good luck !!!

Hi Danu
Thanks for you Christmas wishes, yes loooooooooots of chocolate. Hope you are doing well and I will check the cycle buddies.

Lots of good wishes for the new year
Choccolatti


----------



## Danu (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey Choccolatti, posted a pm (personal message). 
Love, Danu xx


----------

